
Samsung Odyssey Windows Mixed Reality Headset with Motion Controllers - vyrotek
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/d/samsung-odyssey-windows-mixed-reality-headset-with-motion-controllers/8W91R774PDKK
======
runesoerensen
Product page no longer available so
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:LwgPCb...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:LwgPCb3R96IJ:https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/store/d/samsung-odyssey-windows-mixed-reality-headset-with-motion-
controllers/8W91R774PDKK+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

This might've been accidentally published prematurely possibly in preparation
for the Oct 3 mixed reality Microsoft event mentioned here
[https://uploadvr.com/google-oculus-facebook-
standalones/](https://uploadvr.com/google-oculus-facebook-standalones/)

Also, specs from the original site:

* Resolution: 2880 x 1600

* Display: OLED

* Refresh rate: Up to 90Hz

* Field of view: Up to 110˚

* Headphones and dual array mics

